# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  اكتشاف علمي في سورة يوسف!

## hazem mohamed

(اذهبوا بقميصي هذا فألقوه على وجه أبي يأت بصيرا واتوني بأهلكم أجمعين) صدق الله العظيم (يوسف 93) تمكن العالم المسلم المصري/ د. عبدالباسط محمد سيد الباحث بالمركز القومي للبحوث التابع لوزارة البحث العلمي والتكنولوجيا بجمهورية مصر العربية من الحصول على براءة اختراع دوليتين الأولى من براءة الاختراع الأوروبية والثانية براءة اختراع أمريكية وذلك بعد أن قام بتصنيع قطرة عيون لمعالجة المياه البيضاء استلهاما من نصوص سورة يوسف عليه السلام من القرآن الكريم بداية البحث: من القرآن الكريم كانت البداية, ذلك أنني كنت في فجر أحدالأيام أقرأ في كتاب الله عز وجل في سورة يوسف عليه السلام فاستوقفتني تلك القصةالعجيبة وأخذت أتدبر الآيات الكريمات التي تحكي قصة تآمر أخوة يوسف عليه السلام, وما آل إليه أمر أبيه بعد أن فقده, وذهاب بصره وإصابته بالمياه البيضاء, ثم كيف أن رحمة الله تداركته بقميص الشفاء الذي ألقاه البشيرعلى وجهه فارتد بصيرا وأخذت أسأل نفسي ترى ما الذي يمكن أن يكون في قميص يوسف علي السلام حتى يحدث هذا الشفاء وعودة الإبصار على ما كان عليه, ومع إيماني بأن القصة معجزة أجراها الله على يد نبي من أنبياء الله وهو سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام إلا أني أدركت أن هناك بجانب المغزى الروحي الذي تفيده القصة مغزى آخر مادي يمكن أن يوصلنا إليه البحث تدليلاً على صدق القرآن الكريم الذي نقل إلينا تلك القصة كما وقعت أحداثها في وقتها. وأخذت أبحث حتى هداني الله إلى ذلك البحث علاقة الحزن بظهور المياه البيضاء: هناك علاقة بين الحزن وبين الإصابة بالمياه البيضاء حيث أن الحزن يسبب زيادة هرمون "الأدرينالين" وهو يعتبر مضاد لهرمون "الأنسولين" وبالتالي فإن الحزن الشديد أوالفرح الشديد يسبب زيادة مستمرة فيهرمون الأدرينالين الذي يسبب بدوره زيادة سكر الدم, وهو أحد مسببات العتامة , هذا بالإضافة إلى تزامن الحزن مع البكاء. ولقد وجدنا أول بصيص أمل في سورة يوسف عليه السلام, فقد جاء عن سيدنا يعقوب عليه السلام في سورة يوسف قول الله تعالى: "وتولى عنهم وقال يا أسفي على يوسف وابيضت عيناه من الحزن فهو كظيم" صدق الله العظيم (يوسف 84) وكان ما فعله سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام بوحي من ربه أن طلب من أخوته أن يذهبوا لأبيهم بقميص الشفاء: "اذهبوا بقميصي هذا فألقوه على وجه أبي يأت بصيرا واتوني بأهلكم أجمعين" صدق الله العظيم (يوسف 93) قال تعالى: "ولما فصلت العير قال أبوهم إني لأجد ريح يوسف لولا أن تفندون, قالوا تالله إنك لفي ضلالك القديم, فلما أن جاء البشير ألقاه على وجهه فارتد بصيرا قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم من الله ما لا تعلمون" صدق الله العظيم (يوسف 96 ) من هنا كانت البداية والاهتداء فماذا يمكن أن يكون في قميص سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام من شفاء؟؟ وبعدالتفكير لم نجد سوى العرق, وكان البحث في مكونات عرق الإنسان حيث أخذنا العدسات المستخرجة من العيون بالعملية الجراحية التقليدية وتم نقعها في العرق فوجدنا أنه تحدث حالة من الشفافية التدريجية لهذه العدسات المعتمة ثم كان السؤال الثاني: هل كل مكونات العرق فعاله في هذه الحالة, أم إحدى هذه المكونات,وبالفصل أمكن التوصل إلى إحدى المكونات الأساسية وهي مركب من مركبات البولينا الجوالدين" والتي أمكن تحضيرها كيميائيا وقد سجلت النتائج التي أجريت على 250 متطوعا زوال هذا البياض ورجوع الأبصار في أكثر من 90% من الحالات وثبت أيضاً بالتجريب أن وضع هذه القطرة مرتين يوميا لمدة أسبوعين يزيل هذا البياض ويحسن من الإبصار كما يلاحظ الناظر إلى الشخص الذي يعاني من بياض في القرنية وجود هذا البياض في المنطقة السوداء أو العسلية أو الخضراء وعند وضع القطرة تعود الأمور إلى ما كانت عليه قبل أسبوعين

المصدر: http://www.ekra2.com/2012/02/blog-post_771.html
موقع اقرأ الإلكتروني 

 :Iconfl:

----------


## hazem mohamed

سبحان الله وبحمده .......سبحان الله العظيم

----------

